# Acoustic indie/folk/alternative music composition



## kyuzo (May 31, 2012)

I'm looking for anyone who's interested to sing and play acoustic guitar, and interested to compose songs related to the genres above? Do PM me and we can discuss and work things out!! Cheers!


----------



## asublimepizza (Sep 5, 2013)

An interesting and higher probable place to find these people are those working at StarBucks and similar coffee outlets.

Singapore does not reward the arts unless it is commercial in nature. Try chating up your server next time, at the British Cub, American Club, Tanglin Mall, Japanese Club and golf clubs. You may be pleasantly surprised that those usually better spoken ones are music degree holders biding time at a job that pays. Malay folk tend to be traditionally more musically inclined also. Some folk from Philippines have a fantastic voice, selling iPads at your ipad shoppe. Look around.


----------

